# Apple Store WAGES!!



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Check them out:

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/retailpaystaffing.html

Any comments from our retailers on this?


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Assmuing the "Tech Support Specialists" are doing hardware service, those look horrible, I know of people working for dealers in the US that make twice as much or more.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Eek!   Wow, and I thought it might be interesting to work at an Apple Store when they came to Canada. Oooh, but I might get a free iPod! That would put the kids through college. 

Those numbers are surprisingly low, even considered they are in US funds, and with bonuses and benefits.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

If you can get in with a Mac company somewhere like Los Angeles that is serving the entertainment industry someone doing just service can get $60-70 an hour.

Guess these numbers explain the enthusiastic but clueless "Mac Geniuses" I have encountered in California.

I have never worked retail and god willing never will, I'm not sure how bad the sales jobs are by retail standards, Westworld was only offering $8 an hour when they came calling.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The tech specialist numbers seem low, but if that is their hourly wage it is possible that they receive a portion of the money they bring in when they actually bill customers for work performed.

Regardless of all, retail is poor work.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

You can't feed your family as a macgenius. 
The Asst store manager scales look pretty good, considering it's a retail outlet store. I also assume there are other benefits such as health insurance for permanent employees etc.
They are following the same formula as other types of retail outlets, there are a lot of permanent part time positions, working between 18- 40 hrs a week. The stores give bonuses to permanent and part time employees if the store sells enough merchandise etc... I don't think it's out of line with other types of retail outlet salary scales.
It's how business is done nowadays. Not a great paying career choice.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

these numbers are not at all surprising, given the current trend of moving darn near everything off-shore. i suppose these employees should be happy that they're working at all. 

henry ford set his wage levels at a point where his workers would be able to afford a model-T after X amount of time working for the company. Wal-Mart reverses the trend somewhat by paying its employees just enough so that they can live, so long as they only shop at Wal-Mart, where the prices are rock-bottom. it is, in essence, the model for a "created" low class.

but apple? perhaps the apple store employees can afford to stay current with their computer purchases...as long as they buy wintel boxes. weird model.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

have we forgotten that that this is still a retail outlet?? In an operation such as Apple's, Nike's etc... the sales division (and up) is the one that usually has most to gain in financial reward. That is why I thank and send gifts to my support staff (out of town) as much as I can. Thinking about watches this time around... w/o them, there is no me or $$. 

Too bad geniuses do not make more. They might as well consult - and hopefully do. 

H!


----------

